# Unpopular opinion over here...what do you all think?



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

Okay. I'm preparing to be shot down by all the lead liner and short stirrup fans. :wink:

I think the show bows look absolutely ridiculous. They are huge and distracting. It would be different if they were smaller. But those things are as big as those kids' heads half the time! 

I wouldn't have a student that age for a very long time, so I know traditions are likely to change. Would a rider be penalized for not having those gargantuan ribbons? Or at least smaller and less obnoxious ones?


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I haven't yet witnessed the show bow trend-I'm sure it's as ridiculous as many others that have come down the pike!

Personally I think that showing that is driven by fashion/style hurts a lot of the kids who can't afford to "keep up with the Jones". That's why I liked growing up a hunt seat rider-we were pretty poor but what we were required to wear always stayed the same!

Two years ago the local 4-H horse clubs finally made helmets mandatory and along with that banned show clothes! The kids wear clean jeans and a nice shirt with a collar. Since our area has a huge disparity between the 'haves' and the 'have nots', it's been a lot more fair and the kids get along better.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I hate show bows and never had them on my daughter in all of her leadline years. It never had a negative impact on her performance or placement in those classes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

Chasin Ponies said:


> I haven't yet witnessed the show bow trend-I'm sure it's as ridiculous as many others that have come down the pike!


Here's a website that sells them...you can sort of get a sense of what they look like.
Bows-4-Shows :: Always in the Ribbons

I love the idea about the 4-H! That would do a lot of good in many places.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh no! That's just grotesque to me! But then again, I also hate the very idea of "Toddlers & Tiaras" and "Dance Moms" too!:?


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm more annoyed that they are selling bows for $25 - $40 that cost about $5 to make....


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Modest ones are cute, but I cannot stand the obnoxious ones!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I LOVE the show bows...._not._

NOW, if they were only attached to a pretty wrapped party package or present not a kids head!!

Beautiful, over-priced and ridiculous...yup, sounds just like a reason I got out of the show-ring.
Another fad and trend...
:wink:


:rofl:....think I had you all going... hope you enjoyed a laugh and had a smile for the day!!


----------



## DocsPocoSanBar (Jul 22, 2014)

I think the smaller ones are kind of cute... in a I am going to Disney Land for the day. I don't think they belong in the show ring.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank god I have a grand SON.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't like them either, makes the kid look like they should be licking a huge lollipop and wearing gingham dress!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! It's a wonder those things don't pull those poor kids over backwards! I think smaller, tasteful show bows would be cute but those are just plain silly.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Those look like homecoming mums for kid's heads!!

It is WORSE in western, where moms sit on the sidelines with fabric swatches, planning the next custom made outfit......apparently they CANNOT wear the same one twice!!! For LEADLINE.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I am not a show person and I don't even ride english or own a kid :lol: but in the grand scheme of things, they are just bows. 

I think they are gaudy but cute. I think I would prefer solid colors to giraffe prints and lettering. :shock: 

But still.....if it makes them happy, there are a lot bigger things to worry about in life. Giant gaudy bows do no harm. They just look funny


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

It amazes me what people will wear when riding a horse. No little girl would wear those bows in regular life or to school ever, but put her on a horse sure...personally I don't like them at all. When I first got into horses I was watching western pleasure and was shocked by the extremely tacky shirts that people wore. I couldn't believe that A: people wanted to wear them and B: how much they paid for them. Unbeleivable. People wouldn't be caught dead wearing those things around town, but on a horse I guess it works.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

What the.....

OK, we compete in leadrein, I bought our matching jackets/ect from an Irish ads page. Used, but they have done us for 2 years. DD's hair is tied back, we don't use anything more than an elastic. To the back and neat is our way of doing things. 

I have NEVER seen a child with those giant bows. I have seen ribbons and bows, but nothing to that degree - not even from the children partnered with Mom-zillas!


----------



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

trailhorserider said:


> But still.....if it makes them happy, there are a lot bigger things to worry about in life. Giant gaudy bows do no harm. They just look funny


The problem is it probably _doesn't_ make everyone happy. I can guarantee you there are kids who don't want to wear those bows and parents who don't want to buy them or can't afford them and end up struggling to make their own at midnight for their child a couple days before the show. These bows just add another element of keeping up with the Joneses to showing. And really, showing has too much of that already.

Not to say that I can't see your point. There are many, many little girls out there who love ribbons and cute things and probably adore and covet their bows.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually I believe USEF just passed a rule that if they cover the kid's number the judge has the right to disqualify them. I think bows are cute on pony kids (then again I have a bunch of kid showing in pony divisions so it's "normal" for me to see it) but moderation for sure!! bigger is definitely not better.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Mochachino said:


> It amazes me what people will wear when riding a horse. No little girl would wear those bows in regular life or to school ever, but put her on a horse sure...personally I don't like them at all. When I first got into horses I was watching western pleasure and was shocked by the extremely tacky shirts that people wore. I couldn't believe that A: people wanted to wear them and B: how much they paid for them. Unbeleivable. People wouldn't be caught dead wearing those things around town, but on a horse I guess it works.



LOL well there are A LOT of things I would never normally wear around town, but I get on a horse and... it works. :lol:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A few years ago, in the lead rein classes in the UK it was like a fashion show, not with the children but with the leaders dressing as if they were going to Royal Ascot rather than leading a child in a riding class! Fancy and expensive clothing accompanied with a big hat, totally unsuitable shoes often with high heels. 
Fortunately this has changed and they are wearing much more suitable clothing. 

I am a traditionalist and like things smart and simple. I do not like large ribbons or bright clothing to try to distract my eye from what I should be judging. For me it has the opposite effect.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

OMG! I had no idea that these things existed! *giggling* I can't say I am a fan!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintmered (Jul 27, 2014)

I have used bows before i don't see an issue with them as long as they are no more than the size of my hand. Thats my rule, if the bows are bigger than your your hand you're not wearing them because those are ridiculous.Ballerina Bows These bows fit right into my hand.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

$40 for bows? CRAZY.

I never had bows in leadline...I always just had a french braid that hung out under my helmet. no bows. ever.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

When I saw those giant bows my first thought was that you'd have to desensitize the pony to them so it doesn't spook in the ring LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not really an English rider so I wasn't sure what you were talking about. 

But ICK. I would never put those on my kid. 

Maybe if they were smaller NORMAL sized bows they would look okay. Those are just over the top and too much.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I actually rather like them... /minority. xD


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I think small hunter green or navy ones are cute! But I had a look through the website and wow... There's something wrong when your bows are probably bigger than the kid's pony 

Western is terrible about this stuff. $5,000 for a shirt- yeahhh, no. I bought my chaps from Goodwill, and my shirt off Craigslist. Not to mention most of those expensive shirts are so gaudy and ugly.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

I think I'll have the unpopular opinion here. I love them! If the bling isn't blinding the judges than you're good! I'm also in full support off silver covered western saddles and rail shirts that are 90% crystals. $40 bows aren't that bad compared to all the other crazy stuff we buy for horses.


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

upnover said:


> LOL well there are A LOT of things I would never normally wear around town, but I get on a horse and... it works. :lol:


It's not just pretty girly stuff. 

One of the guilty pleasures of western riding for me is having an excuse to wear funny hats. 

Those bows, on the other hand? When I first opened that link I thought someone was pulling my leg. Still can't believe that's a thing.


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

I would let my daughter wear a small bow in her hair, but I would NEVER pay $40 for one or let it be that big! How distracting those things are!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atinyinfinity (Sep 6, 2014)

I think the huge ones look funny and like they're taking over the kids' head. That a trend around where I live, too, even when the child isn't a horse-rider, to put huge bows in their hair that almost cover than entire head to wear to special occasions. Small ones are fine; but I would never pay forty dollars for a bow.


----------

